# Acer iconia A100 questions or problems?



## xarmok7 (Jun 29, 2011)

To anyone who has the Acer A100 is there an issue with the touch screen and the browser? I have smaller windows and that open up (kind of like a pop-up) that I can't seem to close. I zoom in and press the x, but it still doesn't close. I also have some issues with check boxes not being able to be checked off. Does anyone else have these problems? If so could you please help me resolve it? Any and all help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

fredrick4429 this is a year old thread and is unlikely to yield any answer I will move you to a thread of your own


----------

